# Non vedo l'ora di



## Feder

Mi suggerite qualche modo di dire che esprime un forte interesse nel fare o sapere qualcosa?In modo che comunichi anche un forte coinvolgimento emotivo.
Per esempio:"non vedo l'ora di vedertelo fare".


----------



## rocamadour

Feder said:


> Mi suggerite qualche modo di dire che esprime un forte interesse nel fare o sapere qualcosa?In modo che comunichi anche un forte coinvolgimento emotivo.
> Per esempio:"non vedo l'ora di vedertelo fare".


Ciao Feder !

Forse: "Non sto più nella pelle dalla voglia di..."?


----------



## Feder

Grazie roca.Altri suggerimenti?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sono impaziente all'idea di verdertelo fare.


----------



## gabrigabri

Feder said:


> Mi suggerite qualche modo di dire che esprime un forte interesse nel fare o sapere qualcosa?In modo che comunichi anche un forte coinvolgimento emotivo.
> Per esempio:"non vedo l'ora di vedertelo fare".



Muoio se non ...?


----------



## sabrinita85

Non riesco a non pensare a quando...


----------



## claudine2006

gabrigabri said:


> Muoio se non ...?


Oppure: muoio dalla voglia di.....


----------



## Lorenc

Vorrei sapere perché si dice _non vedere l'ora di fare qualcosa_ con il significato di essere impaziente / desiderare ardentemente di fare qualcosa. 
Ipotesi (dichiaratamente campata per aria): il desiderio è così forte che si distoglie la vista perché l'attesa sia più sopportabile.


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao Lorenc 
Bella domanda, è un'espressione talmente consolidata che non faccio nemmeno più caso al significato letterale. 
Non saprei...L'ora di fare qlcs non la _vedi (_cioè non riesci a immaginare l'attesa fino a quell'ora in cui farai quella cosa), perché la vorresti fare subito.
Ma preciso che si tratta solo di una mia interpretazione personale, ancora in via di assestamento


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lorenc, anch'io mi cimento con un'interpretazione tutta mia. Vediamo un po', analizzando...Penso sia una metafora che indica la morbosa impazienza dell'evento scandita dl fatto che il tempo della venuta si allunga/allontana percettibilmente sempre più verso l'infinito e di conseguenza non se ne vede più l'arrivo. Può essere?


----------



## francisgranada

Avrei una domanda a proposito, dal punto di vista di un non madrelingua. Esiste un verbo (o un'espressione meno "metaforica") in italiano che esprime la stessa (o simile) idea?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao francisgranada, 

che io sappia no, anche perché qui vedere non sta come verbo in sé ma è in un modo di dire, in una frase fatta, che indica impazienza e/o desiderio.
"*Non vedo l'ora* di sposarmi" si può dire anche "Sono* impaziente/desideroso *di sposarmi".
Oppure "Aspetto *impazientemente* di sposarmi" o ancora "Aspetto *desiderosamente/ardentemente *di sposarmi".
Noi lo traduciamo con aggettivi o avverbi.

in alcuni casi si possono usare questi verbi, ma non sempre vanno bene non è la stessa cosa il significato si avvicina solamente esprimendo invece delle sensazioni: bramare, fremere, agognare.
"*Non vedo l'ora *di partire", "*Bramo/Fremo/Agogno *di partire"


----------



## kokosz1975

Ciao Francis
  Non so, se questo sia un calco dall'inglese, ma ho letto da qualche parte " non riesco ad aspettare".

Ho trovato anche "bruciare dall'impazienza di fare qc".


----------



## Anaiss

C'è anche *non sto più nella pelle*, ma è altrettanto metaforica.


----------



## Lorenc

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Dragonseven, la tua ipotesi mi sembra molto ragionevole: quando si è impazienti una attesa anche di un minuto sembra un'eternità, uno spazio di tempo così lungo che non se ne vede la fine. 
Per scoprire l'origine del modo di dire penso si dovrebbe andare a vedere quando e in quali contesti l'espressione ha incominciato ad essere usata.
Fra l'altro, è curioso per me che la stessa espessione sia usata anche in altre lingue; di sicuro so che è usata in spagnolo e in greco e, mi si dice, anche in olandese. Evoluzione parallela o influenze reciproche? Per contro non è usata (ed è incomprensibile) in inglese, polacco, russo.


----------



## francisgranada

Una possibile interpretazione (secondo me): 

"Non vedo (ancora) l'ora (che sto aspettando)" _grosso modo_ significa "Vorrei vedere quell'ora finalmente!".
Un po' come la frase "Non ti vedo da tanto tempo!" può esprimere l'idea "Vorrei vederti finalmente!", oppure "Questa estate (purtroppo) non vado in Italia!" può essere intesa come "Vorrei andare in Italia, ma non posso."

Insomma, la constatazione di _non fare_ (o _non aver fatto_) qualcosa, in certe circostanze può esprimere appunto la voglia o il desiderio di _fare _la "cosa" di cui si tratta (_fare _nel senso di esiguire qualsiasi "azione").


----------



## Lorenc

Ho fatto una piccola ricerca usando Google Ngram e la frase 'non vedo l'ora'. Ho trovato per esempio che l'espressione è usata comunemente nelle commedie di Goldoni in un modo del tutto analogo all'uso moderno; ad es.
_Non vedo l'ora che sia terminata questa mia lite, non vedo l'ora di vincerla.
_da La donna di testa debole, 1753.
_Non vedo l'ora di vederla; non vedo l'ora di baciar quel caro bambino, unica speranza e sostegno della nostra casa, bastone della vecchiezza del povero Pandolfo.
_da Il bugiardo, 1750.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

La prima attestazione d'uso che ho trovato è ne_ Il servigiale_, commedia in versi del fiorentino Giovanni Maria Cecchi risalente al 1561 (qui nell'edizione del 1750, "fedelmente copiata dall'originale"): _Ma egli avvien che e' debbe esser già cotto / Di costei , e non crede veder l'ora / Ch'i'gnene dia; (...)_

L'interpretazione che più condivido è quella di Dragon, che io esprimerei così: "a causa della mia impazienza, l'attesa mi pare lunghissima, non ne vedo la fine => non vedo l'ora in cui l'attesa finirà". 
Di questa interpretazione si trova conferma nel Vocabolario veneziano-padovano/toscano del Patriarchi (1775):  (veneziano-padovano) _No veder l'ora_ => (toscano)  _L'ora mi si fa un anno o mille dì, L'ora mi par cento dì.
_E ancor prima nel Vocabolario degli accademici della Crusca (1729-1738):_ "__Non veder l'ora (che alcuna cosa segua)", o "Parere un'ora mille, o simili, che alcuna cosa segua", vale "Aspettarne con grande ansietà, ed impazienza l'avvenimento".
_
Non male anche quest'interpretazione alternativa: _Non vedo l'ora _sarebbe la contrazione di _=> Non vedo altro che sia l'ora_, nel senso di _=> Non desidero altro che sia il momento _


----------



## Lorenc

Grazie mille Connie Eyeland per il dotto contributo e per il link. L'ipotesi che _non vedere l'ora_ sia una contrazione di _non vedere che l'ora_ mi piace molto e mi sembra verosimile, tuttavia dopo una piccola ricerca in biblioteca mi pare non si sia supporto per questa origine.


La maggior parte dei dizionari, anche grandi (ad es. il Battaglia in 21 volumi e il De Mauro in 6) si limitano a riportare il significato dell'espressione senza discuterne l'origine. Due dizionari tuttavia danno qualche informazione in più; il primo è il Tommaseo-Bellini (circa 1865), che riporta:
Non veder l'ora, o Parer un'ora mille, o sim., che alcuna cosa segua; vale Aspettare con grande ansietà e impazienza l'avvenimento. Bocc. Nov. 9 g. 7. (C) Parendole ancora ogni ora mille, che con lui fosse. Segner. Pred. Pal. Ap. 8. 5. (M) Primieramente non ha nè anche pazienza di aspettare che maturino (i frutti) innanzi... tanto egli non vede l'ora.

(La seconda citatione dovrebbe essere tratta da: P. Paolo Segneri della compagnia di Gesù - Prediche dette nel Palazzo Apostolico, 1694)


Molto similmente il Cortellazzo-Zolli, Dizionario etimologico della lingua italiana (1989) dice:
_non vedere l'ora_ 'attendere con ansia un avvenimento previsto e gradito' (1546, P. Bembo; 1348-53, G. Boccaccio: "parendole ancora ogni ora mille".)


Questi dizionari assimilano (senza tante spiegazioni) _non vedere l'ora_ all'idea che l'attesa sembri lunghissima, il linea con la spiegazione di dragonseven.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Lorenc.

La definizione del Tommaseo-Bellini è ripresa pari pari dal Vocabolario degli accademici della Crusca (di oltre un centinaio d'anni antecedente) che avevo riportato sopra, con link consultabile. 
Come dicevo anch'io sopra, quei dizionari confermano l'ipotesi di Dragon, perché equiparano l'espressione "_Non veder l'ora (che alcuna cosa segua)_" a "_Parere un'ora mille (che alcuna cosa segua)_".

Avevo ripotato l'altra ipotesi solo perché mi piace e sembra avere un senso, ma so bene che non è supportata dai dizionari, come hai notato anche tu.


----------



## Nicolai

Ciao a tutti

Vorrei sapere se è possibile/comune usare l'espressione "non veder l'ora di" in una domanda, come per esempio:

"Dopo questo lungo periodo di lockdown di che cosa non vedi l'ora?"

Se no, allora come si fa quella domanda in italiano?

Grazie tante!
Nicolai


----------



## Starless74

Nicolai said:


> "Dopo questo lungo periodo di lockdown di che cosa non vedi l'ora?"


I miei suggerimenti:
"...(che) cosa non vedi l'ora di fare?"
"...qual è la cosa/quali sono le cose che non vedi l'ora di fare?"

"...di (che) cosa non vedi l'ora?" è perfettamente comprensibile (anzi, inequivocabile) e anche corretto grammaticalmente ma mi suona poco idiomatico.
Posso sbagliare e oggi non ho voglia di fare statistiche.


----------



## Nicolai

Starless74 said:


> I miei suggerimenti:
> "...(che) cosa non vedi l'ora di fare?"
> "...qual è la cosa/quali sono le cose che non vedi l'ora di fare?"
> 
> "...di (che) cosa non vedi l'ora?" è perfettamente comprensibile (anzi, inequivocabile) e anche corretto grammaticalmente ma mi suona poco idiomatico.
> Posso sbagliare e oggi non ho voglia di fare statistiche.


Perfetto - grazie mille!


----------



## ohbice

Nicolai said:


> "Dopo questo lungo periodo di lockdown di che cosa non vedi l'ora?"


Sostanzialmente concordo con Starless. Al limite modificherei la tua frase in questo modo, per darle un minimo di scorrevolezza aggiuntiva: "Dopo questo lungo periodo di lockdown di cosa non vedi l'ora?".


----------

